# whats the latest your leo eggs have hatched?



## Redhill Reptiles (Feb 22, 2009)

Im on day 62 and no babys, Im so impacient.
HATCH! In a minute im gonna see if saying open sesamy will do the trick :lol2:.
So anyway what is the latest your leo eggs have hatched?


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

We've had a super hypo, partial stripe snake eye and a mack super snow bell albino hatch to date.


----------



## sarah2rob (Sep 26, 2008)

A normal, and a mack so far!


----------



## Redhill Reptiles (Feb 22, 2009)

i meant whats the longest time your eggs have taken to hatch :lol2:
but lucky you anyway:2thumb:


----------



## RURAL GECKOS (Dec 22, 2007)

iv had some go 63 days


----------



## Mouki (Apr 29, 2009)

all mine have hatched before 45days and they were incubated for female aswell!!!! the earliest ive had hatch was 36 days!! 
I'd die of impatience if i had to wait 60+ days :lol2:


----------



## Redhill Reptiles (Feb 22, 2009)

Mouki said:


> all mine have hatched before 45days and they were incubated for female aswell!!!! the earliest ive had hatch was 36 days!!
> I'd die of impatience if i had to wait 60+ days :lol2:


if you were me you would be dead then:lol2:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

> So anyway what is the latest your leo eggs have hatched?


latest ones to hatch are good old-fashioned High Yellow and W/T Normals with no hets for anything :2thumb:


----------



## meatgecko (Aug 25, 2007)

SleepyD said:


> latest ones to hatch are good old-fashioned High Yellow and W/T Normals with no hets for anything :2thumb:


wow normals that aren't het for anything thats becoming rare these days! don't see many for sale either:2thumb:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

meatgecko said:


> don't see many for sale either:2thumb:


I'm not selling many either ~ will only be parting with 3 or 4 tops from those bred this year


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

It depends what temperature you're incubating at. The lower the incubation temp, the longer they take to hatch.

If you incubate at 76/78 farenheit for females, I've had them go for 80 days on occasion.

Ron Tremper reckons he's had eggs go for 100+ days in one of his books! Now that is a long wait!

I've currently got some at 62 days but not hatched.


----------



## Redhill Reptiles (Feb 22, 2009)

76 is very low. Mine are at 83 and in day 63 and one of the eggs started sweating over 24 hours ago :S, hope its alright


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Redhill Reptiles said:


> 76 is very low.


*nods* I'd be worried on eggs failing incubating at temps that low (the losses/deformities are bad enough if temps drop that low for an extended period of time ie: power failure) and wouldn't personally go below 80*F


----------



## Redhill Reptiles (Feb 22, 2009)

day 72 and the eggs pearly white. I used to think it was infertile but it has a slight red glow so I know theres a ababy in there. It hasnt started sweating so this is my record breaking egg.


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

72 days!!

maybe he / she just doesn't wanna come out. nice and cosy in there


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

hatched 2 at 81 degrees, took 49 days for one to pop out then a day later the other did :Na_Na_Na_Na: so far a mack jungle and either a hatchling that gna be a normal or hypo of type, too soon to tell but both are stunning


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Redhill Reptiles said:


> 76 is very low.





SleepyD said:


> *nods* I'd be worried on eggs failing incubating at temps that low (the losses/deformities are bad enough if temps drop that low for an extended period of time ie: power failure) and wouldn't personally go below 80*F


The first year I'd bred leos, I incubated in a home made incubator, aiming at a temp of 78F for all females. 

They all hatched (with no deformities/problems), although they took between 74 and 80 days to do so.

I now use hovabators, with temps of 80F for all female, and 90F for mostly males, but I've never had them go past 70 days at these temps.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Redhill Reptiles said:


> day 72 and the eggs pearly white. I used to think it was infertile but it has a slight red glow so I know theres a ababy in there. It hasnt started sweating so this is my record breaking egg.


When you candle them, can you see dark mass - usually in one corner of the egg? You should actually be able to see the hatchling at day 72, possibly even catch it moving, and the remainder of the egg will be almost completely see-through - as most of the stuff inside the egg will have been used up by the baby during incubation.


----------



## Redhill Reptiles (Feb 22, 2009)

funky1 said:


> When you candle them, can you see dark mass - usually in one corner of the egg? You should actually be able to see the hatchling at day 72, possibly even catch it moving, and the remainder of the egg will be almost completely see-through - as most of the stuff inside the egg will have been used up by the baby during incubation.


im an optamistic guy that really wanted that egg to hatch and its going bad now so i was trying to think positive. but my othr eggs have a dark mass so im happy. I never candled them late in incubation before so Im still mastering the art of candling :lol2:

EDIT: why havenet i done this before, i an see its little tail (in a different egg thats on day 56)


----------



## Shiraz (Oct 26, 2008)

My first 2 eggs I incubated at 80°F and the first hatched after 67 days and the second after days. Mt 1st egg of this season is at 65 days so checking that one 3 times a day at the moment. After that one got another 6 in the incubator and the next 2 closest to hatch are up to 33 days incubating.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Mine took almost 100 days, i remember at 69 days getting worried and i just stopped looking and came home to check a month or so later to find them hatched and hatching.


----------



## Redhill Reptiles (Feb 22, 2009)

the first clutch died and i have a little leo that hatched today, im gonna make a thread in the lizard section


----------



## Shiraz (Oct 26, 2008)

My first clutch and one of the second clutch collapsed and went moudly at a very early stage this year. The remaining one of the second clutch is due to hatch any day now. Last year we had a lovely high yellow and a hypo both females. Can't wait to see if we get another hypo again this year and now on day 66 and last year for the next egg due to hatch.


----------



## bacardi84uk (Sep 7, 2008)

Our first batch hatched after 81 days. I think thats one of the longest incubations so far. Ended up with two lovely hypo ct's. Appear to be a male and a female.


----------



## Luvbug19 (Feb 10, 2009)

Mine seem to be taking longer & longer as i get more excited! The 1st hatched at 40 days & im now on day 62 for others :gasp:. I cant wait much longer!


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Luvbug19 said:


> Mine seem to be taking longer & longer as i get more excited! The 1st hatched at 40 days & im now on day 62 for others :gasp:. I cant wait much longer!


 
Just be patient, they will hatch soon :2thumb:


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

I have over 20eggs waiting to hatch! all the lovely morphs too! one has started to sweat so any day now! so far only hatched patternless and hypo's and normals all hets for albino. 2eggs hatched at 32days 1 died and the other had bendy front legs. they were sitting at 85f'


----------



## Shiraz (Oct 26, 2008)

Our first egg is now on to day 76 and incubating at 80°F. I'm suprised it's not hatched yet.


----------



## EP1 (Jun 27, 2009)

this is my first time mine are on 39day now


----------

